# Perspektivlosigkeit im Angelgeräte-Fachhandel?



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2021)

Er hat recht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. März 2021)

Ich kann ihn verstehen....bin auch selbst recht ratlos zu der Situation.


----------



## porbeagle (5. März 2021)

Ich habs mit beiden Lockdowns nicht verstanden. Mein Angelladen hatte / hat immer auf. Da war so viel Betrieb 
das es Bestelllisten/ Mengenbeschränkung für Tauwürmer gab.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2021)

Hier in Köln, Angeljoe ebenfalls durchgehend geöffnet, anrufen, bestellen, hinfahren, auf dem Hof seine Ware entgegennehmen, Abfahrt!
Wo ist das Problem?
Im Laden rumstöbern fällt natürlich aus, so ist man auch davor geschützt, noch allerhand Unnützes zu kaufen.
Das wird wohl etwas Umsatzverlust bedeuten?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (5. März 2021)

Wir alle krautern jetzt seit gut einem Jahr in den Lockdowns herum. Bisher habe ich alles bekommen, was ich wollte. Auch die nutzlosen Nützlichkeiten. Dem Onlinehandel sei Dank. Auch das generiert bei den Händlern Umsatz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier in Köln, Angeljoe.
> Das wird wohl etwas Umsatzverlust bedeuten?
> 
> Jürgen


Etwas!!! als ich das letzte Mal bei Angeljoe war wollte ich nur einen SG-Schleppköder kaufen. Gut das meine Frau nicht mit im Auto saß, als ich wieder raus kam.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. März 2021)

Ich kann seinen Unmut schon verstehen aber ob's irgendeinen Entscheidungsträger interessiert ? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. März 2021)

Der Mann hat vollkommen Recht, die Geschäfte können nur sich gegenseitig beiseite stehen wenn sie der Politik gemeinsam ein Ultimatum stellen bis da und dahin lasst ihr uns aufmachen oder wir machen z.B. am 10.04 2021 ohne euch alle selber auf. Dazu zähle ich auch Restaurant Besitzer.
Schließt euch zusammen und macht ohne die Politik am gleichen Tag alle selber auf dann kommen eure Kunden auch wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2021)

Der Mann hat vollkommen Recht.


----------



## porbeagle (5. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier in Köln, Angeljoe ebenfalls durchgehend geöffnet, anrufen, bestellen, hinfahren, auf dem Hof seine Ware entgegennehmen, Abfahrt!
> Wo ist das Problem?
> Im Laden rumstöbern fällt natürlich aus, so ist man auch davor geschützt, noch allerhand Unnützes zu kaufen.
> Das wird wohl etwas Umsatzverlust bedeuten?
> ...


Bei uns ist der Laden normal geöffnet mit rumstöbern , Labern , Anglerlatein etc. Nur wenn zuviele KD drin sind muss man aufm Parkplatz warten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2021)

Da hast du Glück. Hier ist auch zu.
Liegt an den unterschiedlichen Regelungen der BL.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. März 2021)

Ist vielleicht etwas OT: aber als Forenneuling würde mich interessieren, woher diese Newsmeldung stammt. Da sind so viele Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler drin. Ich bezweifle, dass der Beitrag aus einer seriösen Quelle stammt.

Edit: offenbar hat der Threadersteller inzwischen seinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht etwas OT: aber als Forenneuling würde mich interessieren, woher diese Newsmeldung stammt. Da sind so viele Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler drin. Ich bezweifle, dass der Beitrag aus einer seriösen Quelle stammt.
> 
> Edit: offenbar hat der Threadersteller inzwischen seinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


@ Wertachfischer_KF

Du siehst vielleicht vieles als Neuling hier im Forum als ein Fehler an aber es wird sogar mit „Absicht“ in sehr vielen anderen Foren z.B. nur alles kleingeschrieben, das machen sehr viele Menschen die sehr viel und ausdauernd etwas zu Schreiben haben. Also in Foren ist das nicht immer ein Fehler.


----------



## porbeagle (5. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück. Hier ist auch zu.
> Liegt an den unterschiedlichen Regelungen der BL.


Ja und selbst im gleichen Kreis sind die Regeln unterschiedlich:

Ich hatte aus Interesse bereits beim ersten Lockdown mal Nachgefragt warum die Aufhaben dürfen:
Weil angeschlossen an das Angelgeschäft auch ein Paketshop betrieben wird 
und sie ebenfalls Tiernahrung verkaufen.

Jetzt kommt es nämlich:
Ein weiteres Angelgeschäft 2 Orte weiter hat auch durchgehend auf darf aber nur
Angelkarten verkaufen und sonst nichts. Keine Würmer , Maden , Tackle etc.
Weil die keinen angeschlossenen Paketshop haben und oder Tiernahrung verkaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2021)

Jupp.
Alles schwer nachzuvollziehen was so beschlossen wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. März 2021)

Die Internetkrieger drohen bereits sich bei der nächsten Wahl durch Abwahl rächen zu wollen ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  Solange sich Händler nicht organisieren, und auch andere diesen *piep* mit machen wird das nicht enden. "Lockerungen" gibt es doch u.a. für Insassen im Bau,oder ?


----------



## TeeHawk (5. März 2021)

Besser noch! Wer wird die Zeche nachher Zahlen müssen? Er hat Recht, wir alle. Und die Corona-„Kriegs“-Gewinnler, wie Amazon und Konsorten, sind die größten Steuervermeider in Deutschland. Die Steuern, die der Einzelhandel bisher noch gezahlt hatte, die sind weg. Für immer. Denn inzwischen weiß auch mein 90-jähriger Opi, dass er sein Zeug online bestellen kann und vor allem wie! Das langsame Aufgehen der Schere zwischen arm und reich ist durch Corona um Faktor Hundert beschleunigt worden. Um 1000 Milliarden haben allein die Milliardäre in den USA innerhalb der Pandemie bisher ihre Vermögen vermehrt. Hier in Berlin stehen jetzt viele Ladengeschäfte leer, Läden sind pleite, Nachmieter vergeblich gesucht... aber das die Schulen offen sind, das war wichtig...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. März 2021)

Die Politiker haben alle nur Matsche in der Birne... Jeden Tag immer was neues an Märchen um uns still zu stellen... Wird alles nur schön geredet...


----------



## Tauwurmjäger (6. März 2021)

Ja man mus die Ware anfassen können die man sehr gerne kaufen möchte. Aber auch wir Angler haben die Möglichkeit unsere geliebten Angelgeschäfte trotzdem zu unterstützen!
Wir müssen endlich wech von der *Geiz ist Geil Mentalität* ! Dank Internet hat jeder die Möglichkeit an alle Informationen zu kommen welches Takle für Ihn optimal ist.
Daher hört auf, ständig nach Sonderangeboten zu suchen und fragt telefonisch bei Eurem Händler an ob er diverse Artikel hat die Ihr sonst bestellen würdet.
Selbst wenn Du bei Deinem Angelladen etwas mehr bezahlen musst, hilfst Du Ihm zu überleben! Also haltet Kontakt zu Deinem *Angelladen in Deiner Region.*
Die Übergabe jedlicher Ware kann Draussen oder Postalisch übergeben werden! Also meldet Euch doch mal telefonisch bei Euren Angelgeschäft und fragt mal nach wie es Ihm geht und ob Ihr Ihm ggf. in irgend einer Weise unterstützen könnt. Viele Angler sind Stammkunden in einem Lädchen, schon oft über Jahre!, leider wird das in diesen Zeiten wohl vergessen, das da *ein Mensch in seinem Lädchen ums überleben kämpft!* Also helft und seid solidarisch sonst könnt Ihr wirklich bald Eure Köder nur noch im Internet bestellen!


----------



## Jürgen57 (6. März 2021)

Es kann doch nicht Angehen das Aldi Netto und Co alles was nicht zum
Leben Verkaufen dürfen und die kleinen Einzelhändler gehen vor die Hunde.
Den großen Konzernen wird wird unbürokratisch geholfen,liegt bestimmt
daran das die meisten Politiker in deren Vorstände rumlungern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Ja und selbst im gleichen Kreis sind die Regeln unterschiedlich:
> 
> Ich hatte aus Interesse bereits beim ersten Lockdown mal Nachgefragt warum die Aufhaben dürfen:
> Weil angeschlossen an das Angelgeschäft auch ein Paketshop betrieben wird
> und sie ebenfalls Tiernahrung verkaufen.



Ist hier auch so. Einer der größten Angelläden hier hatte auch nie zu, da eben auch ein Paketshop an der Kasse vorhanden ist.

In der Gastronomie isses aber auch nicht viel anders. Wer "nur" ein Restaurant oder ne Kneipe hat ist am A****.
Hotels generieren hingegen noch etliches an Umsatz da "Business" nicht nur beherbergt sondern auch vollumfänglich (im hauseigenen Restaurant) verpflegt werden darf.
Das dabei auch ein nicht geringer Prozentsatz an Gästen dabei ist, die eben keine Geschäftsreisenden sind aber jenes angegeben haben, sei nur mal am Rande erwähnt.
Überprüfungen findet sowieso nicht mehr statt seitdem keine Meldelisten mehr geführt werden müssen...die letzte bei uns war zb im August.
Genauso finden Seminare, Meetings und Tagungen fröhlich statt, auch mit größeren Personengruppen von deutlich über 50 Personen...allen voran durch Parteien, Pflegebetriebe und Profisport.
Auch die werden normal verpflegt obwohl sie nicht im Haus übernachten.
Vieles was in diversen Hotels läuft, läuft einfach auch unterm Radar....wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

Der kleine Gastwirt pfeift aus dem letzten Loch, der Hotelier wird nen Teufel tun und über die Lage jammern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. März 2021)

Ich denke, das Reinhold hier bestimmt mitliest! Du hast absolut recht, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
In Nürnberg hat mein Angelgeschäft auch auf, einfach anrufen, sagen, was man braucht und man holt es ab. Nicht mehr als 4 Kunden auf einmal im Laden, schön mit FFP2-MASKE auf.

Lebende oder gefrorene Köder gelten auch da als Tierfutter! Als die Baumärkte noch alle zuhatten, haben viele Kleintierfreunde (Reptilien) ihr Futter eben da gekauft...
Zur Zeit ist eh Schonzeit, es ist recht kalt und die Fische wollen noch nicht so recht. Da braucht man eigentlich auch nichts aus dem Angelshop.
Erst Ende April und wenn der Wochen-Inzidenzwert auf oder bis oder unter einem bestimmten Wert bleibt (dauerhaft), erst dann wird wieder gelockert und es gibt wieder Perspektiven für den Einzelhandel und die Gastronomie.
Aber wartets mal ab, jetzt werden die Corona-Schnelltests verkauft, da wird die Wochen-Inzidenz noch ziemlich steigen und die Corona-Ampel  um 1-2 Farbtöne Richtung rosa, rot und dunkelrot umspringen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist eh Schonzeit, es ist recht kalt und die Fische wollen noch nicht so recht. Da braucht man eigentlich auch nichts aus dem Angelshop.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. In meinem Verein sind die Leute schon erstaunlich intensiv (sehr erfolgreich!) an der Regnitz auf Waller unterwegs, und im Vereinsforum freut man sich, dass die Baumärkte öffnen und man endlich Tauwürmer zum Forellenangeln holen kann. Ich war heute an den Vereinsgewässern auf Kontrolltour und habe 43 Angler beim Karpfenangeln gezählt. Den Leuten fällt die Decke auf den Kopf und die Angelläden würden aktuell aus meiner Sicht gute Geschäfte machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. März 2021)

Ich denke, realistisch ist man da durch etwa Spätsommer / Herbst, wenn genug Menschen geimpft sind.

Vorher wird´s ein Eiertanz aus Lockerungen und ( wieder ) Verschärfungen.

Leider scheint es einen Hinweis darauf zu geben, dass die neueren Formen des Virus gefährlicher sind.

In Punkto Übertragbarkeit, sowie in der schweren Ausprägung.

Aus der Zeitung habe ich erfahren , dass es wohl bei den akut Infizierten etwa 13% mit einem schweren Verlauf betrifft.( Stadt Köln )

Das macht schon nachdenklich - ich denke, dass , wie es so von dem ein oder anderen Experten angedroht wurde, die höheren Lockerungsstufen
nicht erreicht werden, weil die Zahlen erstmal wieder steigen werden.

Dann kommt noch das Osterfest auf uns zu , wo Scharen von Leuten, die sich "erfolgreich" selbst getestet haben, auf ihre Verwandschaft losgehen.

Gestern habe ich in der Stadt ( Köln ) mehrere Gruppen von teils über 10 Personen ( junge Heranwachsende , vllt. max. 20 Jahre die ältesten ) herumlungern sehen.

Viele, viele Leute halten sich nicht an die Maskenpflicht ( mehr ).

Die Luft ist langsam raus, die Politik kann den ganz harten Kurs nicht mehr vermitteln.

Man muss jetzt zügig durchimpfen, sonst kommt es zur Katastrophe. Wirtschaftlich steht uns eine Pleitewelle bevor und die politische Landschaft wird sich ebenfalls

stark verändern - da man die CDU bspw. verantwortlich macht , werden bspw. die "Grünen" sehr, sehr viel mitzureden haben in nächster Zeit...

Da wird das Schiksal des Angelgeschäftbesitzers zur "Randnotiz" - leider befinden wir uns nun in einer Weltwirtschaftskrise - wenigstens kann der Ladenbesitzer
entsprechende Kredite beantragen...wenn wieder geöffnet wird, muss der Schuldenberg abgetragen werden.

Übrigens : "DIe Politik" versucht, diese Ausnahmesituation irgendwie zu meistern , Schuld hat immer noch das Virus !

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> stark verändern - da man die CDU bspw. verantwortlich macht , werden bspw. die "Grünen" sehr, sehr viel mitzureden haben in nächster Zeit...


Au weh, ich sehe den Shit auch so kommen.
Annalena und Robert werden das schon richten?
Ansonsten eine realistische Einschätzung der Situation von dir, bin ich voll dabei!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2021)

Ich hab das Gefühl unsere Angelläden sind mehr besucht als vor dem Lockdown. Im ersten Lockdown ist auch laut Aussage eines Angestellten mehr Umsatz gemacht worden als sonst. Einziges Problem war damals teilweise die Ware ran zu kriegen, weil Zusteller überfordert oder Grenzen dicht waren (unsere Würmer kommen hier eigendlich alle aus NL)...


----------



## porbeagle (7. März 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl unsere Angelläden sind mehr besucht als vor dem Lockdown. Im ersten Lockdown ist auch laut Aussage eines Angestellten mehr Umsatz gemacht worden als sonst. Einziges Problem war damals teilweise die Ware ran zu kriegen, weil Zusteller überfordert oder Grenzen dicht waren (unsere Würmer kommen hier eigendlich alle aus NL)...


Unsere Tauwürmer kommen aus Polen , da gabs im ersten Lockdown echt Probleme an der Grenze.


----------



## Skott (7. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich denke, realistisch ist man da durch etwa Spätsommer / Herbst, wenn genug Menschen geimpft sind.
> 
> Vorher wird´s ein Eiertanz aus Lockerungen und ( wieder ) Verschärfungen.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön und sachlich auf den Punkt gebracht...!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. März 2021)

Lieber Reinhold,

super Video, recht hast du. Ich wünsche dir alles gute, dass du durch diese Zeit kommst. Für mich ist das Stöbern durch dein Geschäft reine Lebensqualität, wenn ich das jetzt mit Onlinebestellungen erhalten kann, dann mach ich das auch und ich hoffe das viele deiner Kunden dein Video sehen und verstehen in welcher Situation Ihr gerade steckt! Kopf hoch, die Zeit der Lockdowns ist bald vorbei, die Luft ist raus.


----------

